# Orkin bug spray vs. store bought spray



## vinny186 (Sep 5, 2011)

Is there a difference? I just got into a 1 year contract with orkin and must say after one application to my basement and perimeter of house, I haven't seen any bugs. I had some sort of infestation of sow bugs which of course brought in spiders. Their spray worked well but if I bought a spray at a big box store could I expect the same results? I hate being in a 1 yr contract but I was desperate.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had both services and DIY over many years and houses. I HATE bugs, ants, or other creepy crawlers in my house. I have always had better results with a service than DIY. While more money, I pay for the service.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

You can always ask what they are spraying.


----------

